# slide film in black and white chemicals?



## rom4n301 (Nov 27, 2010)

is it possible? i have a roll with only like 4 shots on it though, but i dont feel like spending money to develop it. would using bw chemicals work just have like weird colors?


----------



## Helen B (Nov 27, 2010)

You will get a negative B&W image if you put colour slide film through a normal B&W process. If you want colour you need to use a colour developer, though it would give you a high contrast, low saturation image (a mixture of the colour dye image and the silver image) unless you followed the developer with a bleach step.

Best,
Helen


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 27, 2010)

hmmmm thanks. i think i have some really good shot on it, butt he films like a year old. and it might not have anything good on it. im not sure if i want to spend money developing it, then again if i put it through c-41 itll be only like 3 bucks


----------



## Lumixx (Dec 16, 2010)

You may get a black and white image of sorts if you compensate for the temp difference. Bw dev 25 degrees but e6 1st dev is 38 degrees c. Worth the cost to process Properly.


----------

